# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни моей юности, Зот Малахов 60-70 годы

## zotovich

Сказать по правде я и сам не знаю, в каком  жанре я когда-то писал и пел свои песни в с1968 по 1973 год. Сегодня всё это обозвали «Русский» шансон, который многогранен.  В него вошли бардовские песни,  городской романс и просто «ретро», а так же тюремная лирика,  красивые печальные песни, такие как Вешние воды, Возврата нет, А годы летят, Журавли, Голубоглазая, и т.д.
В конце 60-х  уже звучали песни моих кумиров: Булата Окуджавы, Александр Галича , Владимира Высоцкого, Юлий Кима, но и наши песни слушали много и часто, про березки,  грустную любовь, зону, маму и армию. По Союзу тогда много ходило песен, записанных мною, но ушедших  вместе с магнитофонами  "Романтика" и той модой. Конечно,  есть что вспомнить, те вечера и ночи, когда в комнатку ставили несколько катушечных магнитофонов, типа:  "Яуза", "Весна", "Романтик", "Орбита", "Дельфин", Астра, у меня был «Днiпро12Н», привязывали микрофоны веревкой или леской выше головы, платили по 15-25 рублей с катушки (кассеты) и мы пели все, что знали и умели. Город Щючинск, Курорт Боровое, где прошло мое детство и начало юности, был Всесоюзной здравницей, и  кассеты через таксистов расходилось по всему Союзу.  И только одну кассету, которую сожгла моя мама (не прошла цензуру), мне особенно жалко. В 1969 году к нам на гастроли приезжал Володя Высоцкий. Я тогда пел в ресторане «Чайка» мне было 16 лет.  После его концерта в ДК, где я работал художником,  у меня с друзьями, к нему было предложение, записать его песни в гостинице за деньги и когда он узнал мои песни, то второй диск мы записали вдвоём. Он пел три четыре песни затем я одну две и так более 20 песен чисто под гитару. Если у кого-то сохранилась такая запись, очень прошу, сообщите мне.

В 1976 я заочно окончил  Московский Университет Искусств, и стал петь очень редко и только в компании друзей. Сегодня мой сын, известный классический гитарист www.zotmalakhov.com  , помог мне сделать музыкальные аранжировки,  а я попробую пройти по волнам моей памяти с середины 60 и до начала 70 годов по просьбе моих друзей и сына. Запишу и спою, если я еще на что-то годен! 
Жанр, разнообразный: Русский шансон, авторская песня, бульварный романс и немного тюремной лирики. Все эти песни правдивы и честны, правда немного наивны , но в этом и есть их прелесть и их сила и наверное вечность!  Из репертуара, который я буду помещать на эту страничку, песни или мои полностью или текс и музыка переделаны были мною в 1968 -1969 годах . А так же некоторые песни не известных авторов. Если у кого-то будут другие слова, высылайте и мы сделаем одну красивую песню. 

Песню  «Каштаны» я начал петь очень рано, поэтому автор мне не известен.  Песню привезли тогда из Ростова и это было за 3-4 года до первого концерта Аркадия Северного.  Мне было 14 лет и мотив её был примерно такой.  Это вариант уже «клубный», танцевальный. Конечно хотелось бы знать, кто написал эту простую и очень красивую песню.

----------


## Рыжая Скво

Здравствуйте, Зот Зотович! Рада Вас видеть! 
С удовольствием пройдем по волнам Вашей памяти!  :Aga: 
Сына вы замечательного вырастили! Браво отцу!  :Ok:  :Oj: 

 За песню спасибо!

----------


## Mazaykina

*zotovich*,
Зот, спасибо большое!!! Боже мой, в юность окунулась... :Oj:  . Неужели еще кто-то помнит эти песни?? не знаю. где вы провели юность, но у нас в Воркуте она пелась мальчишками под гитары... 
Теперь жду новую вашу тему в соседнем, авторском разделе. Кто знает, может и ВАШИ песни мне знакомы? :wink:

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> ...она пелась мальчишками под гитары...


:biggrin: И я об том же!  :Ok:

----------


## zotovich

> Здравствуйте, Зот Зотович! Рада Вас видеть! 
> С удовольствием пройдем по волнам Вашей памяти! 
> Сына вы замечательного вырастили! Браво отцу! 
> 
>  За песню спасибо!


И вам спасибо за хороший приём на вашем сайте!  
Согласен! Когда женщина молчит - тишина оглушает!

*Добавлено через 13 минут*



> *zotovich*,
> Зот, спасибо большое!!! Боже мой, в юность окунулась... . Неужели еще кто-то помнит эти песни?? не знаю. где вы провели юность, но у нас в Воркуте она пелась мальчишками под гитары... 
> Теперь жду новую вашу тему в соседнем, авторском разделе. Кто знает, может и ВАШИ песни мне знакомы? :wink:


Спасибо за теплые слова! Вчера вроде вставлял и в авторский , а как получилось сейчас посмотрю. 
Эту песню "Каштаны" я пел лет за 6-7 до первого концерта Аркадия (северного) , Но он никогда и не говорил, что это его песня . Раньше никто особенно и не спрашивал. мне кажется автор жил или живет , где-то в Ростове. Оттуда был мальчишка в пионерском лагере в 1965 году,  у которого я переписал эту песню и мы пели её на лагерном концерте. Таких песен, раньше было много! На одном сайте, услышал спор за мою одну из первых песен, написанных в 1968 году в 15 лет, называлась она «Я плачу о тебе и о судьбе». Она очень наивная, но была модной долгое время и пелась по всему союзу.  Скоро, я её спою и выставлю тоже, хотя мне она по правде никогда не нравилась. Были другие песни, и вы их услышите.

*Добавлено через 14 минут*
Всех с Праздником!

----------


## Гена

> Песни моей юности, Зот Малахов 60-70 годы


 Добрый день
Спасибо Вам огромное ув Зот Малахов 
 за подаренное хорошее настроение 
  радуйте и впредь нас своим исполнением !  :flower:

----------

